# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  :::نظرسنجی روش قلم چی : 15 دقیقه مرور برای عمومی و 30 دقیقه برای اختصاصی نظر شما چیه؟

## Arman_b100

دوستان کنکوری ها دبستانی ها راهنمایی ها کسانی که دومین باری است که کنکور میدهید با این روش موافقید؟؟؟؟ کسی امتحان کرده؟؟؟ مفید هست ایا؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad74

از نظر من عمومی ها خوبه ولی نه دیگه 15 دقیقه به نظرم 10 دقیقه زمان مناسب تری هستش
اختصاصی که کلی وقت اضافه هم میارم

----------


## MJavadD

فک نکنم عملی باشه یعنی عمومیاشو من نمیتونم ولی اختصاصیا وقت اضاف میاد میشه

----------


## mohammad74

ادبیات 15 دقیقه؟؟؟؟
خدایی وقت هر عمومی تو کنکور باید 20 دقیقه باشه زیر 20 دقیقه نامردیه این چه وضعیه! :Yahoo (31):

----------


## saeid_NRT

به نظر من اصن نباید جوابای تست ها رو مرور کنی چون بیشتر باعث خرابکاری میشه  :Yahoo (76): 
واسه من که همیشه اینطوری بوده. ولی امتحانای تشریحی مرور جوابا واجبه

----------


## nonna

این چی میگه؟!:yahoo (21):

----------


## Shayanak

با عمومیاش من 100% موافقم و اجرا میکنم. به این شکل که ادبیات 15 دقیقه : همه سوال ها بجز زبان فارسی . عربی : 15 دقیقه کل سوالا بجز درک مطلب (متن) دینی: 15 دقیقه همه سوالا
زبان: 10 دقییقه کل سوالا ( زبانم خوبه) . بعدش 7-8 دقیقه رو متن عربی. بقیشم زبان فارسی
با این روش میانگین عمومیام : ادبیات: 70-80% عربی: 90-100% دینی: 70-80% زبان 90-100%
اختصاصیام نظری ندارم. چون اجرا نکردم هنوز. :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

چه بدی داره ... کار سختیه ... تمرین زیاد میخواد ....

----------


## rezagmi

کار خوبیه
حتما تمرین کن
ولی من برا خودم انجام نمیدم
آخه همیشه نیم ساعت از عمومیها اضافه میارم(هر چی بلد نیستم رو رد میشم :Yahoo (10): )
اختصاصی هم هکذا :Yahoo (20):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام روش خوبی هست . البته بستگی به تسلط شما در دروس هم دارد .

----------


## salour

آره روش خیلی خوبیه!
راستی یه پیشنهاد
روش بهمن بازرگانی () که در ابتدای کتاب های شیمیش آورده رو هم بهش توجه کنید حتما!!!!
اینکه ابتدا تمام سوالهای سیمی که توی گزینشون عددمی بینید جواب ندید و فقط غیر محساباتی رو حل کنید!میشه حدود 70 درصد!
بعد با خیال راحت مسائل آسون رو بین باقی مونده های حل کنید

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> آره روش خیلی خوبیه!
> راستی یه پیشنهاد
> روش بهمن بازرگانی () که در ابتدای کتاب های شیمیش آورده رو هم بهش توجه کنید حتما!!!!
> اینکه ابتدا تمام سوالهای سیمی که توی گزینشون عددمی بینید جواب ندید و فقط غیر محساباتی رو حل کنید!میشه حدود 70 درصد!
> بعد با خیال راحت مسائل آسون رو بین باقی مونده های حل کنید


البته الان چون محاسباتی ها بیشتر شده میشه حدود60%

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> از نظر من عمومی ها خوبه ولی نه دیگه 15 دقیقه به نظرم 10 دقیقه زمان مناسب تری هستش
> اختصاصی که کلی وقت اضافه هم میارم


10 دقیقه؟

----------


## mohammad74

> 10 دقیقه؟


منظورم اینه که 10 دقیقه در کل وقت اضافی بیاریم نه 15 دقیقه

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> منظورم اینه که 10 دقیقه در کل وقت اضافی بیاریم نه 15 دقیقه


یعنی ادقیقه و 15 ثانیه برای هر درس انقدر موثره؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Arman_b100

ای واییییییییییییییی

من به خاطر این نقصانی این 5 تا ازمونه  تا ساعا 12 برگزار میکنم  تازه فهمیدم کنکور تا ساعت 12:10 هستش  یعنی جی پس این کاظم چی گفته پایان مرور اخصاصی ها 12

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

برای عمومی هاش خیلی خوبه و من بار ها امتحانش کردم و نتیجه گرفتم و لی اختصاصیا رو باید بر اساس تواناییهاتون تقسیم بندی کنین من خودم از روش زیر استفاده میکنم البته زمین رو نمیزنم
ریاضی 30 دقیقه
زیست 45 دقیقه
فیزیک 30 دقیقه 
شیمی 45 دقیقه
دلیل اینکه وقت بیشتر به زیست و شیمی اختصاص دادم برای درصد مطلوب بهتره زمانش بیشتر باشه
و در اخر 25 دقیقه اضاف میاد که میتونین به ادامه سوالات ریاضی یافیزیک یا تست های دشوار پرداخت.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> دوستان کنکوری ها دبستانی ها راهنمایی ها کسانی که دومین باری است که کنکور میدهید با این روش موافقید؟؟؟؟ کسی امتحان کرده؟؟؟ مفید هست ایا؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 9147


تکنیک زمان نقصانی تکنیک کاربردی و مفیدیه در صورتی که تمرین کرده باشید ...

----------


## strider

خیلی روش مفیدیه، ولی من از این تایم هایی که قلمچی داده استفاده نمیکنم، خودم به صورت کاستوم و َسفارشی زمان بندی میکنم. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## mohammadi

منم استفاده میکنم
عمومی ها اون 15 مین هم میدم به عربی
برا اختصاصی هم به زیست و ریاضی میدم

----------


## rezagmi

من 2 آزمونه اجرا میکنم و کاملا موافقم
سر14دقیقه هرچی از اون درس رو زدم وارد پاسخ برگ میکنم(ی دقیقه طول میکشه!!)
سر 60دقیقه عمومیها تموم میشن
بعد برمیگردم سوالهایی ک مثلا از اخر درس عربی زمان نرسیده و 5 تا تست مونده اونها رو میزنم
آخر سر 3 4 دقیقه هم اضافی میاد ک استراحت میکنم!
اختصاصیها هم همینطور البته با ی تفاوت
چون زمین شناسی چیز زیادی نخوندم تو 7 8 دقیقه کل سوالها رو میخونم و 10 20 درصد جواب میدم
بعد برا هر درس اختصاصی نیم ساعت وقت میزارم
من قبلا ها عجله میکردم ک وقت نرسه واسه همین ریاضی بالا30نمی زدم یعنی هرچی میزدم غلط در میومد
الان با آراش بیشتری میزنم،بد نیست 45 48درصدی میزنم
40 50 دقیقه هم آخرسر از اختصاصیهت اضافه میاد ک روی سوالهایی ک وقت گیر تشخیص دادم تمرکز میکنم

----------


## Saturn8

برای عمومی ها بهتره 16دقیقه وقت اضافه بیارید وبه هرکدوم4دقیقه وقت بدید به ترتیب تسلط در دروس هم این کارو کنید بهتره منتها وقتی 4دقیقه تموم شد دیگه برید درس بعد وروی همون درس گیر نکنید!

----------

